
Would most Covid-19 victims have died soon, without the virus? - doener
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2020/05/02/would-most-covid-19-victims-have-died-soon-without-the-virus
======
gnusty_gnurc
With much higher longevity thanks to medicine, people have many more years of
life. But I imagine a potent virus could absolutely lay waste to this segment
of the population we're accustomed to thinking of as healthy.

------
Gibbon1
tl;dr: No

~~~
klysm
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

